# 06/07 Season Expectations: Kevin Burleson



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hes not going to play much but what does everybody expect out KB?

Previous Players evaluated:
Primoz Brezec 
Alan Anderson


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

If he even makes the team which is going to be hard enough for him. I see him giving 1 point a game and 2-3 assists.


----------

